# [SOLVED] Super USB 2.0 TV Box Driver HELP win7



## inbox_ankit (Jan 9, 2012)

I also have the same problem with this TV tunner box .

How can i run this on window 7.

Plz Help??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Super USB 2.0 TV Box Driver HELP win7*

start your own threads for your own problems

have you tried windows update for the driver


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Super USB 2.0 TV Box Driver HELP win7*

It is for xp not win vista or 7 unless compatibility mode works for it you probably will not get it to work


----------



## inbox_ankit (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Super USB 2.0 TV Box Driver HELP win7*

thax all its working. Thanks for ur help. i tried some tricks and it starts work on ewindow7


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Super USB 2.0 TV Box Driver HELP win7*

glad you have it sorted

what method did you use


----------



## inbox_ankit (Jan 9, 2012)

just installed the software from The CD
and then on installation time i selected the sound soure=== "external source"
after that i disable my cam hardware ::

Control Panel\Hardware and Sound\Devices and Printers\ -cam -properties -disable -device

now last and final step is:
go to
Control Panel\Hardware and Sound\Devices and Printers\ -UsbControllerofTV -properties -update drivers - Browse my computer- select the CD drive and select drivers --click ok
and it'll automatically update video drivers.

now u can enjoy Tv on Window 7 but Remember sound will not work on widows
you have to connect audio pin of ur box with external speakers to enjoy sound.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for posting you fix


----------

